# Wild Bettas



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I currently have a trio of macs and a pair of Albis,both mouthbrooding species.I was wondering who else on this site has wilds?Which types,housing setups and if you think the difficulty mentioned online is true or not?

With the macs,it may be because they were captive bred,but dont seem as demanding as i was lead to believe.They will be a year old in December,and havent come into the adult coloration yet.They eat Atisons betta pro,frozen bloodworms,crickets and ghost shrimp.never have they been picky with food.

The Albis,on the other hand,the male will eat the pellets but the female absolutely refuses them.She will look at them and then look at me like i was trying to poison her,lol.The male has grown since eating the pellets,but shes so skinny i fear for her at times.She will eat the frozen and live of course,and "hunts" the substrate for detrius worms.(any tips for getting her to eat the pellets?)

As for housing,the Macs are in a 29 gallon fairly planted tank.The albis were in there but i moved them to a smaller tank,hoping for fry.I find the wilds easier than the splendens,just because they can be houses together.Even sororities with sibling females are like a ticking time bomb.

Anyhow,i will get some pics up later but for now i would love to see pics of others wild bettas.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet I want pics!!!!!!!!
I LOVE WILD BETTAS:betta: only problem is they don't carry them here in brazil.*sad
ics:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Bev, glad to see you here. I have the pictas and I keep mine in a planted 15 gal tank with some broken clay pots for a few caves. I mainly feed mine frozen foods and they really do enjoy it, except for 1 that keeps wanting to get into the cherry shrimp tank that sits next to it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Susan!hows it been in OK lately?What type of filtration do you use?I have been looking for a canister filter for the 29 for close to six months now.Share some pics of the Pictas later if ya feel like it.

Guppyman,you can see about ordering from overseas.aquabid should have some breeders you can contact.

I will get some pics later.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use sponge filters in most of my tanks now. I've got some pics in the gallery now of them. Need to take some more one of these days but been busy setting up another rack of 15's.


----------

